# How do you wear your pants?



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Feb 1, 2021)

Who is that guy in your second post?

More importantly in #6, how does anyone walk down the street without those pants landing at your heels.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> Who is that guy in your second post?
> 
> More importantly in #6, how does anyone walk down the street without those pants landing at your heels.


That's Matt Lucas, in his silent comedy, Pompidou. 

About the sagging pants, I've heard more and more places have, and are in the midst of implementing laws to put a halt to saggy pants.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

The caption for this one is...

_People who are slowly being eaten by their pants._


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


About the saggy pants thing...

How do these people run from the cops with their pants blocking the leg's ability to run at all?

I read somewhere that the saggy pants became a thing because in jail, the belts are taken away from them, resulting in that saggy pants look, which in turn became the style in the typical neighborhoods where these people came from.  True or false?  I have no idea, but if it sounds that stupid, then it is probably true.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> About the saggy pants thing...
> 
> How do these people run from the cops with their pants blocking the leg's ability to run at all?
> 
> ...


I have no idea where the wearing of low-rider pants originated, but it looks idiotic.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> View attachment 147506
> 
> Tony


That reminds me of when we had a workman come in. He was crouched down just like that and the dog stuck its cold wet nose in the crack. He nearly hit the roof!


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> Who is that guy in your second post?


His name is Matt Lucas, he's a TV personality, starred in a show called Little Britain. How I know that is a mystery. Never saw Little Britain and only know of Matt Lucas because he has been in the press talking about being gay.

Right then Aunt Marg. How do I wear my trousers, (I don't wear pants.) High waisted, to hide my belly, twenty two inch hems with a turned up cuff. In the first photo you can just see, at the bottom of my tie, just how high the waist line is. The second photo shows the width of the hems and the third is just showing off, my lady not only makes my trousers, she makes my waistcoats/vests too.

Some of the comments are sort of amusing, as in: "When did they come back into fashion?" & "Those trousers are ridiculous," My hats and shoes often get comments too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> His name is Matt Lucas, he's a TV personality, starred in a show called Little Britain. How I know that is a mystery. Never saw Little Britain and only know of Matt Lucas because he has been in the press talking about being gay.
> 
> Right then Aunt Marg. How do I wear my trousers, (I don't wear pants.) High waisted, to hide my belly, twenty two inch hems with a turned up cuff. In the first photo you can just see, at the bottom of my tie, just how high the waist line is. The second photo shows the width of the hems and the third is just showing off, my lady not only makes my trousers, she makes my waistcoats/vests too.
> 
> ...


Impeccable! 

You look absolutely dashing, Horseless!

I LOVE a man in a dress hat! Nothing separates a real man from the boys better, than a man in a dress hat.

My husband wears turned up cuffs on his slacks and IMO it's the difference between wearing a plain-Jane pair of dress slacks vs wearing a pair of stylish and classy slacks.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Impeccable!
> 
> You look absolutely dashing, Horseless!
> 
> ...


You're such a smoothie.....................................don't stop!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> You're such a smoothie.....................................don't stop!


You're good people, Horseless, it comes easy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 2, 2021)

With plenty of stretch in them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> With plenty of stretch in them.


Sign me up, Pam!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> About the saggy pants thing...
> 
> How do these people run from the cops with their pants blocking the leg's ability to run at all?
> 
> ...


I’ve seen some outrageous clothing styles in my life but this beats them all. What’s surprising is how popular it became. They clearly don’t realize how stupid it looks.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’ve seen some outrageous clothing styles in my life but this beats them all. What’s surprising is how popular it became. They clearly don’t realize how stupid it looks.


That is also true of leisure suits back in the 1970s.  Why everybody wanted to look like used car salesmen is beyond me.  But, then, I never understood that whole style thing anyway.   

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Feb 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> That is also true of leisure suits back in the 1970s.  Why everybody wanted to look like used car salesmen is beyond me.  But, then, I never understood that whole style thing anyway.
> 
> Tony


But at least that style didn’t expose the entire backside. I don’t particularly like seeing men’s underwear. Then there’s that tad problem of not being able to walk and tripping over your pants. No, that doesn’t look stupid at all.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

Keesha said:


> But at least that style didn’t expose the entire backside. I don’t particularly like seeing men’s underwear. Then there’s that tad problem of not being able to walk and tripping over your pants. No, that doesn’t look stupid at all.


I agree that wearing one's pants down around the knees is really dumb.  Considering the type of people that wear their pants that way, it is also very impractical for running from the cops.  Somebody just didn't think and instead blindly followed whatever was supposed to be cool.

As for the leisure suits, I probably feel more strongly about these because, as a guy, I might have been expected to wear one. Fortunately, I was rarely, if ever, in a position to need to wear a suit back then.

Tony


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 3, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> That is also true of leisure suits back in the 1970s.  Why everybody wanted to look like used car salesmen is beyond me.  But, then, I never understood that whole style thing anyway.
> 
> Tony


How would you describe lounge suits? As a manager, the head honcho, the one where the buck stops, I have always thought of the suit as an outward sign of rank. It gives gravitas to the name, manager. My suits, admittedly, have a bye gone style of appearance, but all the staff knew who was the boss. 

It wasn't the suits that got the graffiti on the toilet wall, it was the hats: "Who the hell does he think he is? Al Capone?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 3, 2021)

So dapper, Horseless, so classy!

I really love the colour of the fedora in pic 3!


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> So dapper, Horseless, so classy!
> 
> I really love the colour of the fedora in pic 3!


You know a fedora from a trilby, definitely a lady of class. I'm impressed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 3, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> You know a fedora from a trilby, definitely a lady of class. I'm impressed.


You're a gem, Horseless.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 3, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> How would you describe lounge suits? As a manager, the head honcho, the one where the buck stops, I have always thought of the suit as an outward sign of rank. It gives gravitas to the name, manager. My suits, admittedly, have a bye gone style of appearance, but all the staff knew who was the boss.
> 
> It wasn't the suits that got the graffiti on the toilet wall, it was the hats: "Who the hell does he think he is? Al Capone?
> View attachment 147818View attachment 147819View attachment 147820


Not knowing what a "lounge suit" is, I had to google it.  According to the various dictionaries, they seem to agree on "business suit".  The suits in your pictures seem well dressed to me.

Edit: To be clear, I have never had an interest in style/fashion, nor particularly in dressing up.  I have always preferred a shirt and jeans, and probably always will.  I had to wear a suit for several years as an engineer, but after a while everybody gave up on the pretense and just wore typical work clothes - jeans and a shirt.  So, for much of my career, that is all I have had to do.

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sign me up, Pam!


@Aunt Marg I can't find any new ones.  Found a pair and they wouldn't go up pass my thighs.  It isn't sized correctly or I am getting wider around the hips.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Aunt Marg I can't find any new ones.  *Found a pair and they wouldn't go up pass my thighs.  It isn't sized correctly or I am getting wider around the hips.*


Nice to know you and I belong to the same club, Pam! LOL!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Nice to know you and I belong to the same club, Pam! LOL!


Can't say we aren't women  hipsters!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 3, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> His name is Matt Lucas, he's a TV personality, starred in a show called Little Britain. How I know that is a mystery. Never saw Little Britain and only know of Matt Lucas because he has been in the press talking about being gay.
> 
> Right then Aunt Marg. How do I wear my trousers, (I don't wear pants.) High waisted, to hide my belly, twenty two inch hems with a turned up cuff. In the first photo you can just see, at the bottom of my tie, just how high the waist line is. The second photo shows the width of the hems and the third is just showing off, my lady not only makes my trousers, she makes my waistcoats/vests too.
> 
> ...


Very dashing and debonair!  I like!!!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

Elegant? I would say so, but there again, I would, wouldn't I? Given what I was wearing.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

I have NEVER been a dedicated follower of fashion and prefer to set my own style whether it's accepted or not. 
I never wore bell bottoms. I wore Levi's religiously until jeans became the rage and I threw them out. 
Started enjoying the comfort and ease of pull-on sports pants with elastic waist.
Most shocking is that I used to laugh at guys who wore shorts all the time. Now I am one. Easy on and easy off.
Also . . . I keep pulling them higher and higher. Must officially be an old man now.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh and since we talkin' clothes . . . 
Every Halloween I would, shave, get a good haircut, shine my black oxfords, wear a dark-blue business suit, starched white shirt and the requisite red tie to work.
Of course, as my dad would say, the girls went ga-ga and people asked if I'd gotten a promotion. Nope, I would reply. It's Halloween and to me there's nothing creepier than a guy in a business suit.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Oh and since we talkin' clothes . . .
> Every Halloween I would, shave, get a good haircut, shine my black oxfords, wear a dark-blue business suit, starched white shirt and the requisite red tie to work.
> Of course, as my dad would say, the girls went ga-ga and people asked if I'd gotten a promotion. Nope, I would reply. It's Halloween and to me there's nothing creepier than a guy in a business suit.


Somehow I'm sure _you_ would be the exception!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I have NEVER been a dedicated follower of fashion and prefer to set my own style whether it's accepted or not.
> I never wore bell bottoms. I wore Levi's religiously until jeans became the rage and I threw them out.
> Started enjoying the comfort and ease of pull-on sports pants with elastic waist.
> Most shocking is that I used to laugh at guys who wore shorts all the time. Now I am one. Easy on and easy off.
> Also . . . I keep pulling them higher and higher. Must officially be an old man now.


OMG, lol !!!   How high can one pull them up @SetWave ?   You sound like my husband.  I pull his shorts down a bit when I pass by him (at home, of course).


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


----------



## DaveA (Mar 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


I haven't been to Conn. for a few months.  Have the styles changed this much.  Maybe it's better that I not visit my son and his 5 grown boys.  It might be a shock that I couldn't recover from.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2021)

DaveA said:


> I haven't been to Conn. for a few months.  Have the styles changed this much.  Maybe it's better that I not visit my son and his 5 grown boys.  It might be a shock that I couldn't recover from.


I think Conn. is till pretty safe for us retirees. But we're not ready for wearing our pants on our heads.

Hey, is that biker bar still in Colchester, The Red Dog? Or is it Middlefield? They probably do.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> OMG, lol !!!   How high can one pull them up @SetWave ?   You sound like my husband.  I pull his shorts down a bit when I pass by him (at home, of course).


It's all about the package drop syndrome. As men get older the bells get longer than the rope. Lifting the waistband also lifts the crotch, but you have to be careful or another, more painful syndrome, can occur. Crushed nuts.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Mar 21, 2021)

How do you wear your pants?​
I used to have to ask my wife when it was my turn.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> my lady not only makes my trousers, she makes my waistcoats/vests too.





Aunt Marg said:


> Impeccable!


Amen

How do you wear your pants?​

My pants?

Heh

They consider themselves lucky to be worn at all


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 155822


I'm gathering the Mr. in this picture knows how to cook for himself, and my guess is he doesn't mind sleeping on the couch for a few days.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 21, 2021)

The gentleman I am I let my wife wear the pants


----------



## Knight (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


No stop lights just left right for guidance & bright lights to exam incoming ?


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 21, 2021)

UP mostly...


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 21, 2022)

Following the trend of going green. My wife's sewing skills, 
I never tire of. There's a gorgeous pair of royal blue trousers 
in the pipeline, watch this space.


----------

